# What to do with young plant budding early?



## dizzle9250 (Oct 7, 2008)

ok to most they may seem like a retarded question but till recently i have been completly uneducated about the world of growing. so i planted some seeds on memorial day weekend. i guess that would be about 18 weeks ago. the three that were strongest i transplanted into seperated pots. they are now about a foot tall and budding. do i have to pull em or will they continue to grow past this phase and bud again when older and mature? also they are outside plants, is it too late to bring em in? so they wont freeze this winter. i ahve pics but my cam died. will put them up soon. hopefull my description will yeild some sort of answers. thanks for any advice.


----------



## freddythekruger (Oct 7, 2008)

lemme get this straight, you planted them 18 weeks ago and they're just now a foot tall? you gotta get em inside before the ground starts to frost, it'll kill em.

also, check out the growFAQ top left corner. the more you read the more you know and the less likely you'll get flamed for asking silly questions...


----------



## dizzle9250 (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah i know its weird that they are so small. here are some pics. they might actually be a little taller than a foot. nonetheless, does anyone have an answer to my question? should i harvest these midgets bastards and get lit or will they go back to veg? oh and to reply to the frost thing, they arent in the gound, they are in seperate pots and i just moved em inside lastnight and gave them a cflo set up in the cozy confines of my little secret under the stairs room. perfect fuckin grow room i swear. love it!!!!


----------



## grill (Oct 15, 2008)

you might be able to take a clone of that plant and put it back in to veg state by increasing the light to around 18 hours and let the original plant continue to bud and harvest it when ready. increasing the light the clone recieves will prevent it from going in to flowering i recomend you look in to cfl's. Although im new to this game but im quite sure you cant reverse the flowering/budding process, correct me someone!


----------



## rambler420 (Oct 15, 2008)

Let the small plants flower all the way through. You're too far into flowering to stop it. Like someone else said, try to clone her, but you're too late in the game to try to keep these plants until next year and stop the flowering process.

Bring the clone inside and let her germ. Flower the little one and enjoy.

Flowering starts outside when the plant gets less than 12 hours of sun per day. Read the FAQs. They'll tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## freddythekruger (Oct 15, 2008)

grill said:


> Although im new to this game but im quite sure you cant reverse the flowering/budding process, correct me someone!


ok, i'll go ahead and correct you. you can revert back to veg during flowering, but it takes about a month and the plant gets really really confused (could hermie, i've heard it loses potency too but i dont know). so its possible and in some cases its worth it, but this isn't one of them.


----------



## dizzle9250 (Oct 17, 2008)

thank you all for the replys. i did already pluck most the bud off them and put em inside under cfl's along with a new batch. and oh my god for being a foot tall those little bastards put me on the moon. i was very shocked. i didnt think being so small they would produce so much thc but they did. i wish you all could have tried some. anyway thanks again for the advice.


----------



## HvnlyHash (May 24, 2010)

i have a question...i have some clones and apparently they are white widows. the clones where grown under light for about 3 months than when i took them i kept them indoor on a window sill for about 2 weeks until the weather was more appropriate...i put them out yesterday may 24 and noticed that some of them are budding...just wondering why are they budding so early when there has been no 12\12 light cycle???


----------



## highgro420 (Aug 25, 2010)

i would say its possible, but not likely (i dont think anyway), but it could be because of the direct/indirect sunlight ratio when u had it in the window.


----------



## purple elephant (Mar 21, 2011)

They might just be auto flowering. this means they flower when they are ready no light cycle change is needed.


----------



## Lije420 (Jul 15, 2011)

I hear all Of these People say shit like its a Auto Flowering Strain bla bla bla .. ect.. Thats so Fuckin Lame of an Excuse, You obviously Don't know Jack Shit So keep your Trap shut .. I have been growing forever ..and This year I put them outside earlier than I ever have.. Here is What Happened People .. YOU PUT THEM OUT BEFORE july .. You Will Have SHITTY SHIT .. Dork leafs.. Single leafs .. Budding On the unders and Dorked ontop (UNLESS YOU LIVE IN A FIELD OR CALI ) I am in OREGON...This year I fucked up bad .. I put em out earlier than I should of ..The Little bitch's started ta Flower and I kept feeding em as Veg .. They sorta came out of it but Fuck that .. I aint Listening To Anyone .. They are about 4 feet Tall with trunks the size of Toilet paper rolls .. I put them Out may 1st ..If I let them Keep Going.. It is Possible I might Stunt The life span of Veg and Fuck em over .. Cause it could take weeks To Come out of the Im RIPPING them Out .. Putting All New foot Tall Plants in By July 20th .. And I FLAT GARENTEE They Will Surpass The Ones I had in the ground and Shoot as tall As 8 Feet with a Nice 7 Foot circle .. And I will have Clone Central .. lol Major clones and Still They Will Get a Massive 8 Feet .. Trunks the size of Pop Cans !!


----------



## j3tpilot (Feb 11, 2012)

Lije420 said:


> I hear all Of these People say shit like its a Auto Flowering Strain bla bla bla .. ect.. Thats so Fuckin Lame of an Excuse, You obviously Don't know Jack Shit So keep your Trap shut .. I have been growing forever ..and This year I put them outside earlier than I ever have.. Here is What Happened People .. YOU PUT THEM OUT BEFORE july .. You Will Have SHITTY SHIT .. Dork leafs.. Single leafs .. Budding On the unders and Dorked ontop (UNLESS YOU LIVE IN A FIELD OR CALI ) I am in OREGON...This year I fucked up bad .. I put em out earlier than I should of ..The Little bitch's started ta Flower and I kept feeding em as Veg .. They sorta came out of it but Fuck that .. I aint Listening To Anyone .. They are about 4 feet Tall with trunks the size of Toilet paper rolls .. I put them Out may 1st ..If I let them Keep Going.. It is Possible I might Stunt The life span of Veg and Fuck em over .. Cause it could take weeks To Come out of the Im RIPPING them Out .. Putting All New foot Tall Plants in By July 20th .. And I FLAT GARENTEE They Will Surpass The Ones I had in the ground and Shoot as tall As 8 Feet with a Nice 7 Foot circle .. And I will have Clone Central .. lol Major clones and Still They Will Get a Massive 8 Feet .. Trunks the size of Pop Cans !!


Shut the fuck up, you obviously have no clue what your on about, nobody here give a flying fuck about what you say you do. For all we know you could be 10 years old and never grown a plant in your life. Oh and if you already know the problem why talk a heap of trash and just say the problem, no need for all the PMS'ing. This is a site for learning and sharing our experience with younger less knowledgeable growers (ITS A FUCKING COMMUNITY, NOT A RIVALRY).


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Feb 11, 2012)

Lije420 said:


> I hear all Of these People say shit like its a Auto Flowering Strain bla bla bla .. ect.. Thats so Fuckin Lame of an Excuse, You obviously Don't know Jack Shit So keep your Trap shut .. I have been growing forever ..and This year I put them outside earlier than I ever have.. Here is What Happened People .. YOU PUT THEM OUT BEFORE july .. You Will Have SHITTY SHIT .. Dork leafs.. Single leafs .. Budding On the unders and Dorked ontop (UNLESS YOU LIVE IN A FIELD OR CALI ) I am in OREGON...This year I fucked up bad .. I put em out earlier than I should of ..The Little bitch's started ta Flower and I kept feeding em as Veg .. They sorta came out of it but Fuck that .. I aint Listening To Anyone .. They are about 4 feet Tall with trunks the size of Toilet paper rolls .. I put them Out may 1st ..If I let them Keep Going.. It is Possible I might Stunt The life span of Veg and Fuck em over .. Cause it could take weeks To Come out of the Im RIPPING them Out .. Putting All New foot Tall Plants in By July 20th .. And I FLAT GARENTEE They Will Surpass The Ones I had in the ground and Shoot as tall As 8 Feet with a Nice 7 Foot circle .. And I will have Clone Central .. lol Major clones and Still They Will Get a Massive 8 Feet .. Trunks the size of Pop Cans !!..


..............

Fool.


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Feb 11, 2012)

dizzle9250 said:


> ...and oh my god for being a foot tall those little bastards put me on the moon. i was very shocked. i didnt think being so small they would produce so much thc but they did. i wish you all could have tried some. anyway thanks again for the advice...


That's why (we) told you to let it flower: Size has little to do with potency; Buds from a foot-tall plant are no different to those of a 4 foot plant in terms of potency, you just get much MORE from a 4 footer, larger, thicker, dankier buds.

Potency is determined by the individual plants' genetics. 

They also grow considerably when flowering: Stems elongate as they become clustered with wave-after-wave of new flowers. So, had you've let that little 1-footer complete her floral cycle, you would've likely ended up with a ~2 foot solid bud - species permitting, of course.

As for the 'getting old and growing again', Cannabis is an annual: It vegetates during summer, then flowers, sets seed and dies in winter. The only way to stop the plant dying once it's finished flowering is to stick it inside under 16/8 (On/Off) or 24/0 (On/Off). The only way this could be simulated outdoors, naturally, is if the plant managed to out-live winter. Few weeks into Spring, the plant(s) will detect the increase in daylight hours, and start vegetative growth again.


----------

